# "Be Encouraging" Day! :D



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's an idea:

Why don't we make Saturdays "encouragement days", where you can PM a kind and nice little encouragement message to a fellow TC member?

I know that many of you do this already (God bless you, Lenfer ), but if we make an official day for it, more people will participate!

What do you think? Saturday is in two days!  :tiphat:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

This seems nice haha. It'll put people out of their comfort zones, but so be it xD


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea, as long as the person really means what he/she says.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Why limit this to only Saturday? 

As professional classical musicians, we should be able to be nice to each other all the time


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Why limit this to only Saturday?
> 
> As professional classical musicians, we should be able to be nice to each other all the time


I thought you were deluded, until I saw the smiley.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Even talk about John Cage in a nice way to- that would be good.... Maybe John Cage Saturday is going too far!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Oh well, I can't participate, 'twas Saturday today, too late now. 

*Phew* Saved. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> talk about John Cage in a nice way


We don't take kindly to folks who don't blindly follow the general consensus 'round these parts, son.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I thought you were deluded, until I saw the smiley.


I'm thinking about what I should encourage you to do but I'm not sure you'll like it !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Why don't we make Saturdays "encouragement days", where you can PM a kind and nice little encouragement message to a fellow TC member?
> 
> ...


OK I wish to encourage you to like Alkan more than you do--let me know when you start the liking.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> OK I wish to encourage you to like Alkan more than you do--let me know when you start the liking.


It seems unfair to expect _CJP_ to suddenly develop the refined judgement required to accede to your request.

:devil:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It seems unfair to expect _CJP_ to suddenly develop the refined judgement required to accede to your request.
> 
> :devil:


He didn't answer and where is he --he's supposed to be encouraging all over the place.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> We don't take kindly to folks who don't blindly follow the general consensus 'round these parts, son.


Sounds like ur yourr gettin a posse son, witha cage! O.K. Corral ok !!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I think "be encouraging day" was rather discouraging---I feel quite low!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

moody said:


> OK I wish to encourage you to like Alkan more than you do--let me know when you start the liking.





moody said:


> He didn't answer and where is he --he's supposed to be encouraging all over the place.


That was NOT an encouragement  .
And I am back, if you haven't noticed! I will send encouragements before I go to bed :tiphat: .

Edit: They will be in private messages! Heaven forbid I appear a Pharisee...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> That was NOT an encouragement  .
> And I am back, if you haven't noticed! I will send encouragements before I go to bed :tiphat: .
> 
> Edit: They will be in private messages! Heaven forbid I appear a Pharisee...


Good heavens you're quite right ,we don't want them wandering about really do we ?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't get any PM's. The system is broken!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll send you some don't worry......

Stop listening to people telling you who you should be. And start listening to the people who are telling you you're not good enough to do the things that you want to do. Damn got that wrong I think. 

Try this---The teacher says it's not about whether the glass is half empty or half full, it's whether there is something in the glass at all. ummmm not so good either I guess.

Final try.......
1. Pee when you have the chance. 2. Never turn down a breath mint. 3. Never see a proctologist first. 4. Never willfully ignore beauty, because we have a moral and religious obligation to appreciate nature's creation.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

^ ^ OK, your 'final try' is both good advice and listed in the right order of priority. Both soldiers and old folks pay heed to #1.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*You can do it!*


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> I didn't get any PM's. The system is broken!!!


¨
Don't worry i can send you one next Saturday.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

It's Saturday in Ozzie land- were earlier than most....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Come on Guys and Gals we're letting the Satudays down...........

Play them both together freaky...........


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

You're the best AROUUUUUND
NOTHIN'S EVER GONNA KEEP YA DOWN
^repeat until you are happy or until you have been driven insane

The latter is also achievable through muzak and Kenny G records, so statistically you are more likely to go insane.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

What other people think of me is none of my business.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

If you are able to read this it means that you are alive and your eye sight isn't bad!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually,... Saturday is the last day I need some 'be Encouraging' message... You should try it on Wednesday!


Now.. where..where ...where? I'm a member with 1000+ posts....and countable PMs!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ watch out jani is catching up.............


----------

